# AV receiver for under $500.



## aceinc

A very good friend of mine is not an audiophile, nor does he have a desire to build a true home theater. His 20+ year old receiver is behaving badly. He asked for my advice, putting a rather low price point on his purchase. I was able to get him to boost it a bit to $500.

He currently has 4 speakers, but I thought I might give him a powered Infinity sub, and center channel I have laying about, for Christmas. I will also set it up for him, but it needs to easy to operate.

The main things that I felt would be good for him was HDMI (1.4?) & room correction.

What is the receiver Du Jour, that would be best, based on these criteria?

Paul


----------



## MikeBiker

This question is of great interest to me as my AVR is about 12 years old and I would like to get a replacement that was designed this millennium and $500 is my limit.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I really think the Onkyo TX-NR709 is really tough to beat for around $500. It retails for $899, but Newegg is selling them for $579. Accessories4less has them Refurbished for $479 if needing to stay right at $500. With the Newegg one being A-Stock or brand new, you do get an extra year of Manufacturers Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aceinc

What makes the Onkyo stand out from Marantz, Denon, Pionees, or Yamaha. The first two brands have Audyssey. The other two have their own room correction. Is Audyssey really better than MCCAC or YPAO?


----------



## Jungle Jack

aceinc said:


> What makes the Onkyo stand out from Marantz, Denon, Pionees, or Yamaha. The first two brands have Audyssey. The other two have their own room correction. Is Audyssey really better than MCCAC or YPAO?


Hello,
I really do find Audyssey to be a must for any AVR/SSP that I use. Especially in comparison to MCACC and YPAO. I am intrigued by Trinnov's EQ that is only currently offered on one Sherwood/Newcastle AVR and ARC that is proprietary to Anthem.

In addition, at the $500 price point, the 709 is the only current AVR that offers Preamp Outputs, Audyssey MultEQ XT, Marvell Qdeo Video Processing (truly excellent) THX Post Processing, Networked Connectivity and most importantly a very strong Amplifier Stage. The TX-NR609 which is one Series below the 700 Series was recently Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine and honestly shamed a number of $1000 AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aceinc

I have never tried a receiver with Audyssey, I have a higher end Pioneer with MCACC and a lower end Yamaha with YPAO, I like the MCACC better. I am using all Emotiva XPA-2 & XPA-3 amplifiers for power.

It would be interesting to A/B Audyssey against MCACC. In reading it would appear that the MCACC is more controllable, and the Audyssey has better sub handling.

On a side note Jungle, I see you're from Sarasota. You ever get into Kimark Audio on 41 just north of Proctor? When I'm in Sarasota (which I am from time to time with my wife to visit her mother) I try to drop by to see what he is selling. The stuff he sells is fairly high end, and he advertises pretty much MSRP. But it is fun to browse, and he seems to be a nice guy.

But back to the question at hand, is there anyone out there with a different opinion?

Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The issue with MCACC is that it does not work on the Subwoofer Channel. Or really below I think 60hz if memory serves. Whereas Audyssey places a premium on the Subwoofer with MultEQ XT (majority of Filtering applied to Subwoofer when Speakers set to Small) and SubEQ HT that is bundled with AVR/SSP's with Audyssey MultEQ XT32 so far is utterly fantastic.

I have checked out Kimark and they have some great Brands. That is cool you come down to SRQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aceinc

Actually up to SRQ, I live in SE Fl.

I guess my BFD makes the lack of sub handling irrelevant in my system and being a control freak, the MCACC is probably best for me. But in the system for my friend, the sub handling and easier to use software would be plusses.

But surely someone has an alternative, Marantz, Denon, Sherwood, anything?

Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack

aceinc said:


> Actually up to SRQ, I live in SE Fl.
> 
> I guess my BFD makes the lack of sub handling irrelevant in my system and being a control freak, the MCACC is probably best for me. But in the system for my friend, the sub handling and easier to use software would be plusses.
> 
> But surely someone has an alternative, Marantz, Denon, Sherwood, anything?
> 
> Paul


Paul,
It is weird, SRQ is considered by some to be Southwest Florida and by others to be somewhat of an Exurb of Tampa Bay. Certainly Charlotte County (one County South for non Floridians) is considered S.W Florida.

As for alternatives around $500, the Marantz 6000 Series from Accessories4less would fit your criteria. Also, some of the Entry Level Denons would work as well, but you would not have Preamp Outputs, a less powerful Amplifier Stage, etc.. I would also check out Newegg on the Weekends as they often have some amazing deals.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SALESEPHOTO

Pioneer has recently released a elite receiver for under $400 have not heard if but if its half as good
as my sc 05 which cost three times as much. Larry- let me know if you hear it.


----------



## aceinc

This Marantz SR5006 looks equivalent to the Onkyo 509;

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Networking-and-AirPlay/1.html#!specifications

What do y'all think?

Paul


----------



## MikeBiker

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really think the Onkyo TX-NR709 is really tough to beat for around $500. It retails for $899, but Newegg is selling them for $579. Accessories4less has them Refurbished for $479 if needing to stay right at $500. With the Newegg one being A-Stock or brand new, you do get an extra year of Manufacturers Warranty.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I just bought an open box 709 for a just under $500. I bought it though an Amazon affiliate and I will get it delivered next Tuesday, when FedEx shows up.


----------



## Jungle Jack

MikeBiker said:


> I just bought an open box 709 for a just under $500. I bought it though an Amazon affiliate and I will get it delivered next Tuesday, when FedEx shows up.


Hello,
Congratulations. I really hope you like it. I would make absolutely sure that is has the Manufacturers Warranty as it is from an Amazon Affiliate. However, it certainly is a great deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aceinc

I told my friend about the product, he began searching and found this;

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR709-7-2-Channel-Network-Receiver/dp/B004V8KWQO/ref=lh_ni_t

for $549. He asked me to check it out because he couldn't find information about the warranty. 

I looked high and low for warranty info, a number to call, an online chat, and I found nothing. Amazon says it's new, but there is absolutely nothing (that I could see) about the warranty.

Anybody here have any experience with Amazon and Onkyo? or can shed any further light on this?

Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If it is sold from Amazon proper, it does have a Warranty. However, with the Marketplace, I am not so sure. Somewhat of a grey area. It would greatly help if the Receipt read Amazon and not the company the product was fulfilled by.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aceinc

In the link I posted it does say;

"Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available."

But the fact that it does not say it has a warranty concerns me. The only mention of warranty is warranty to buy from Square Deal 3 & 4 year.

Is Amazon really so greedy that they don't post the Mfr's. warranty so they can use FUD to sell the add on warranty? If so, I really makes me concerned about buying anything from them.

Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If it Ships and is Sold from Amazon, you have nothing to worry about in terms of Warranty. They are absolutely an Authorized Online Dealer. As for Extended Warranties, I personally prefer the EE from shoponkyo.com as it is just a continuation of the MFR's Warranty.
With instances where the AVR needs to be replaced, you would get the latest and often more expensive replacement AVR from Onkyo whereas most 3rd Party EE's just cut a check for the purchase price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax

aceinc said:


> In the link I posted it does say;
> 
> "Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available."
> 
> But the fact that it does not say it has a warranty concerns me. The only mention of warranty is warranty to buy from Square Deal 3 & 4 year.
> 
> Is Amazon really so greedy that they don't post the Mfr's. warranty so they can use FUD to sell the add on warranty? If so, I really makes me concerned about buying anything from them.
> 
> Paul


I purchased my Onkyo tx-nr809 through Amazon as well as the additional 2 years through shopOnkyo. Hope to never need it but it does provide peace of mind for $68.


----------



## aceinc

Well, my friend bought the Onkyo receiver. He went to Best Buy, showed them the Amazon site, and had them price match it, they did, and he is happy.

His wife is giving it to him for Christmas, so it is sitting in a closet waiting to be wrapped. I will be going over after Christmas to help him set it up. This will give me a chance to check out Audyssey first hand.

Thank you all for your help.

Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack

aceinc said:


> Well, my friend bought the Onkyo receiver. He went to Best Buy, showed them the Amazon site, and had them price match it, they did, and he is happy.
> 
> His wife is giving it to him for Christmas, so it is sitting in a closet waiting to be wrapped. I will be going over after Christmas to help him set it up. This will give me a chance to check out Audyssey first hand.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> Paul


Paul,
Nice work. I would encourage her to give it to him now as the time before Christmas is a slow time for most at Work and is a perfect time to familiarize with a new AVR. However, I certainly understand wanting her to give it to him on Xmas.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## aceinc

I thought that might be a bit confusing. He actually bought it for himself, for his wife to give him on Christmas. Everyone celebrates in their own way, I guess. 

Everyone claims that I'm the most difficult person to buy for, for Christmas. Probably because I'm not into sports, cars, barbecue, or most normal stuff. I kind of like putzing around on Craigslist, pawn shops and thrift stores looking for vintage audio gear. I also like building speakers when I get the chance.

Suggested to my wife that Emotiva is having a sale on XPA-1s, and that she could put a pair of those in my stocking, or a pair of Fibonacci Vaya speakers, her response was :rofl: less than promising.

Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack

aceinc said:


> I thought that might be a bit confusing. He actually bought it for himself, for his wife to give him on Christmas. Everyone celebrates in their own way, I guess.
> 
> Everyone claims that I'm the most difficult person to buy for, for Christmas. Probably because I'm not into sports, cars, barbecue, or most normal stuff. I kind of like putzing around on Craigslist, pawn shops and thrift stores looking for vintage audio gear. I also like building speakers when I get the chance.
> 
> Suggested to my wife that Emotiva is having a sale on XPA-1s, and that she could put a pair of those in my stocking, or a pair of Fibonacci Vaya speakers, her response was :rofl: less than promising.
> 
> Paul


Indeed. I have been trying to make Christmas less about Presents and such in my life. Major exception being children. Regardless, nice work getting BB to match the price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## informel

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really think the Onkyo TX-NR709 is really tough to beat for around $500. It retails for $899, but Newegg is selling them for $579. Accessories4less has them Refurbished for $479 if needing to stay right at $500. With the Newegg one being A-Stock or brand new, you do get an extra year of Manufacturers Warranty.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Did they solved their problem with HDMI out ?


----------



## snoopcat

OneCall has the 709 for $547 + a $50 gift card. Makes it about $500. Best deal I have found. I will be ordering it shortly. My HT will not be finished until mid Jan and I am also waiting on speakers to arrive.


----------



## Jungle Jack

snoopcat said:


> OneCall has the 709 for $547 + a $50 gift card. Makes it about $500. Best deal I have found. I will be ordering it shortly. My HT will not be finished until mid Jan and I am also waiting on speakers to arrive.


Great find. One Call usually sells things for close to MSRP so I do not often look there when seeking out special deals to point out to Members of this Forum. I will start keeping an eye out for them as well. Awesome price for my absolute favorite $500 (street price) AVR. Is for $600 for that matter as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax

snoopcat said:


> OneCall has the 709 for $547 + a $50 gift card. Makes it about $500. Best deal I have found. I will be ordering it shortly. My HT will not be finished until mid Jan and I am also waiting on speakers to arrive.


Good find and great price. Hope you like your Onkyo as much as I absolutely love mine.


----------



## informel

The 709 looks very attractive.
But the price in Canada is 999.99$, but can be found at 549$ in USA. I really do not understand the difference, anyway my wife is going in the US for 2 weeks after the holiday.
Guess what, I am going to get a new toy at a decent price:yay2:


----------



## ALMFamily

Very nice!! Do you have to pay duties or anything like that to get it back to the Great White North?


----------



## Jungle Jack

informel said:


> The 709 looks very attractive.
> But the price in Canada is 999.99$, but can be found at 549$ in USA. I really do not understand the difference, anyway my wife is going in the US for 2 weeks after the holiday.
> Guess what, I am going to get a new toy at a decent price:yay2:


Congratulations. The only downside is you will not be able to use the Warranty in Canada. However, you could have it fixed in the US and have a friend of family member in the US send it back to you.


----------



## informel

ALMFamily said:


> Very nice!! Do you have to pay duties or anything like that to get it back to the Great White North?


NO, if you stay if you stay 7 days or more, you can bring a anything up to a value of 750$ and do not have to pay anything at the border


----------



## informel

Jungle Jack said:


> Congratulations. The only downside is you will not be able to use the Warranty in Canada. However, you could have it fixed in the US and have a friend of family member in the US send it back to you.


If I save over 450$, I think I can I can have it repair a couple of time

It is now at 489.99$ at accessories4less


----------



## Jungle Jack

informel said:


> If I save over 450$, I think I can I can have it repair a couple of time
> 
> It is now at 489.99$ at accessories4less


Makes sense to me. I just wanted to make sure you were cognizant of the pros and cons.


----------



## informel

Jungle Jack said:


> Makes sense to me. I just wanted to make sure you were cognizant of the pros and cons.


Hey hey hey, what do you know, BestBuy just lower the price by 400$ for the boxing day :bigsmile:, so it is not worth for me to order from the US and I won't have any problem with the warranty.

Quantity was limited (minimum of 5 per store), I am not the time to go in line and wait, so I went after supper I looked around on the shelves and could not saw any, then I turned around and saw one on the floor (only one box right next to me along with other boxes, I almost missed it).

So I got my new toy now, time to connect:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## MikeBiker

You must be living a charmed life!


----------

